# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX; 7/28/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Fun day of sight casting! We had the perfect weather, light south winds 5-10mph and sunny skies. With these low tides fish are grouped up along shorelines and drains. Had a great photographer with us this morning who captured some cool pics of these reds. She was able to capture reds crushing grass shrimp and bait fish on the bank, and one really cool close up of a red coming up to inhale our lure. A handful of fish we saw were up to shallow for us, and just had to wait them out. We had a lot of refusals until mid morning, then the bite started coming together. 

If wading isnâ€™t for you, and you would like to experience the saltwater version of a spot and stalk deer hunting give us a shout and letâ€™s go chase redfish through the miles and miles of back country Matagorda Island has to offer.

All you need to bring is a good pair of polarized sunglasses and some food and drink.


----------

